# danyy's betting



## danyy (Apr 10, 2009)

Here i will write my bets - what i bet , how much i bet, why bet , my starting bank and its following growing or loosing.
I started with a new bank in wednesday so i will write till now my bets.
Starting Bank = 100units(1unit = 1% of the bank)
System of betting - mostly singles but sometimes doubles.
Bets - Football,NHL and rarely basketball.

Day 1 - Wednesday - 08.04.09
1.Cardiff-Darby 1 (1.83) x 5 units = +9.17
2.Liverpool DNB(1.5) + Barca-Bayern over2.5(1.53) x 3units = -3units
3.Cardiff-Darbu 1(-1.5ah) (3.50) x 2units= +7units
4.San Luis-San Lorenco 2(2.6) x 3.15 units= -3.15

Bank at the end of the day:106 units

Day 2 - Thursday  - 09.04.09
1.Washington Wizards-Cleveland Washington +16 (1.90) x 3.30units= +6.30 units
2.Odenze-Esberg 1(1.60) x 5units=+8units
3.Oberhauzen-Nungberg both teams score(1.75) x 4units=-4units
4.Iverdon-Vintertur 1 (1.75) +
   Oberhauzen-Nungberg both teams score(1.75) +
   Groiter Furt-Hanza R. both teams score (1.61) x 1.5 units=-1.5units
5.Brabrand-Hioring 1 (1.40) +
  Varlose-Skojld  2 (1.66) x 3units=+7units
6.Blokhus-Aab 2  1(1.57) +
   Brondbi-Aab   1DNB (1.40) x 3units=+6.60units
7.Shakthar Donetsk-O. Marseille 1 on live in 30 minute (2.20) x 4 units=+8.80 units
8.NY Randgers-Phyladelphia 1 (2.10) x 3units=+6.60 units
9.Pitsburg-NY Islanders 1 (1.50) +
  Vancouver-LA Kings 1 (1.62) x 3 units = +7.32 units

Bank at the end of the day:123units

Day 3 - Friday - 10.04.09
1.Halmstad-Treleborg  1 (1.90) x 3.30 units = -3.30 units
2.Yovil Town-Milwall 2 DNB (1.57) x 6units = -6 units
3.Deri City-Sligo Rovers 1 (1.50) x 5 units = ?
4.System 2 out of 4: Vannes-Metz draw (2.87)
                             Clermon-Boulougne draw (2.90)
                             Anger-Gingamp draw (2.90)
                             Brest-Dijon draw (3.00) x 1unit = 6units bet = ?
5.Troa-Amien 1 (2.00) x 4 units = ?
6.Saint Luis-Culumbus 1 (1.83) +
  Memphis Grizlis-Phoenix Suns Memphis +3.5 x 2units= ?
7.Anaheim-Dalas 1(-1.5) (2.05) +
   Edmonton-Calgary 2 including extra time and penalties (1.62) x 2units = ?
that's for today.

Bank after the day: ???


----------



## danyy (Apr 11, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> Day 3 - Friday - 10.04.09
> 1.Halmstad-Treleborg  1 (1.90) x 3.30 units = -3.30 units
> 2.Yovil Town-Milwall 2 DNB (1.57) x 6units = -6 units
> 3.Deri City-Sligo Rovers 1 (1.50) x 5 units = -5units
> ...


really bad day...


----------



## danyy (Apr 11, 2009)

Day 4 11.04.09

1.Patrick Thistle-Queen of South 1(1.73) + Dumbarton-Berwick 1(1.53) x 3 units = ?
2.Preston-Blackpool 1(1.83) + Charlton-Birmingam 2 DNB (1.46) x 3 units = ?
3.Brighton and Hove Albion-Swindon Town 1(2.25) x 4 units = ?
4.Rochdale-Port Vale 1(1.61) + Chesterfield-Darlington 1 DNB(1.36) x 3 units = ?
5.Lazio-Roma 2DNB(1.66) + Bologna-Siena 1DNB(1.44) + Lecce-Sampdoria 1DNB(1.72) x 2 units = ?
i heard too about 2 fixed matches from Bulgarian League:
Botev-Loko Mezdra 1 and Slavia-Spartak Varna draw 
but in my bookie they are missing so i cant try them
for now this and after i see winning or losing and what part will decide for later matches.


----------



## danyy (Apr 11, 2009)

6.Dortmund-Koln 1(1.61) + Hoffenheim-Bochum 1(1.61) x 3units = ?
7.Bangor-Glenavon 2(2.62) x 2.86 units =
8.Rubio-Libertad 2(2.62) x 3 units=
9.2 de mayo-Nacional Asunsion 2(2.30) x 3units =


----------



## danyy (Apr 11, 2009)

10.Fero-Belgrano 2 (2.80) x 2 units
11.Colon-Arsenal Sarandi 2 (4.33) x 2units


----------



## danyy (Apr 12, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> Day 4 11.04.09
> 
> 1.Patrick Thistle-Queen of South 1(1.73) + Dumbarton-Berwick 1(1.53) x 3 units = -3units
> 2.Preston-Blackpool 1(1.83) + Charlton-Birmingam 2 DNB (1.46) x 3 units = -3units
> ...


----------



## danyy (Apr 13, 2009)

Day 5 12.04.09
1.Sporting Gijon-Valencia 2DNB (1.50) + Real M-Valladolid 1(-0.5/-1) on live (1.875) x 2 units =+ 4.32 units
2.Shtutgart-Hamburger Draw on live (2.75) x 2 units =- 2 units
3.Leverkusen-Werder Draw on live (2.87) x 2 units =+ 5.75 units
4.Olympiakos-Larisa over2.5 (2.00) x 3 units =- 3 units
5.AEK-Aris 1 (1.66) + Panseraikos-Panathinaikos 2 (1.40) x 4 units = -4 units
6.Amerika-Indios 1 (1.61) x 5 units =- 5 units
7.Tenerife-Levante Levante Over1.5 live at 3:1 (2.20) x 2 units =- 2 units
8.Ajax-Wilem II 1(-1) (1.50) + Heerenveen-Volendam over2.5 (1.40) x 3 units =- 2 units
9.Tenerife-Levante over2.5 (1.9) x 2.20 units =+ 4.20 units
10.Nublense-Colo Colo 2 (2.00) x 4 units = - 4 units
11.Potosi-San Hose 1 (1.60) x 4 units =+ 6.40 units
12.Blooming-Aurora 1 (1.80) x 3 units =+ 5.40 units
13.La Paz-Oriente 1 (1.75) x 4 units =+ 7 units

Bank at the end of the day 83 units.

Day 6 13.04.09
1.Avarta-B93 Kopenhagen 2(1.53) + Skjold-Stenlose 1(1.83) x 2 units=+ 5.63 units
2.Arhus GF 2 -Blokhus 2(1.45) + Skjold-Stenlose 1(1.83) x 2.50 units =+ 6.65 units
3.Skive-Viborg 2(1.55) + Kolding-Hergofe 2(1.85) x 2.50 units =+ 7.17 units
4.Silkeborg-Frederika 1(1.44) + Alliancen-AB Kopenhagen 2(1.36) =- 3 units
5.Viborg 2-Lindholm  2(2.40) + Fredericia-Grena 2(1.90) x 1 unit=- 1 units
6.Tranmere-Hereford 1(1.36) + Cheltnem-Youvil Town 2DNB(1.80) x 3 units =- 3 units
7.SK Bran-Tromso both teams to score on live(1.72) + Od Grenland-Aalesund   Aalesund over1.5 on live(1.40) x 2 units =+ 4.84 units


----------

